# gestione della frequenza della cpu

## inspiron

seguendo la guida di questo http://www.gepsware.it/portatile/index.htm#kernel1 link ho messo in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor  il valore ondemnad...

e fin qui tutto ok.....

la frequenza scende e sale in base al carico....

xo ogni volta che riavvio il sistema,al posto di "ondemand" si rimette automaticamente"userspace"...

Come faccio a farci rimanere "ondemand"?Last edited by inspiron on Tue Nov 30, 2004 9:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che devi mettere questa stinga

```
echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

in un qualche script di avvio tipo local.start perche' tu al kernel hai specificato di usare di default userspace

----------

## inspiron

e in caso come faccio a specificare "ondemand" di default al kernel?

dove sta local.start?

----------

## lavish

Bella domanda inspiron!  :Wink: 

Anche a me interesserebbe saperlo evitendo di fare 'ste cose brutte (vedi adsl-start e altri scriptini in  local.start)

Penso/spero che ci sia sicuramente un modo per usare quel.. "governatore" ( lol ) in altro modo

se qualcuno e' + illuminato ci faccia sapere  :Very Happy: 

Ciau!

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> e in caso come faccio a specificare "ondemand" di default al kernel?
> 
> dove sta local.start?

 

<EDIT> avevo scritto un comando errato e l'ho cancellato per non creare confusione... cmq inspiron, basta editare il file:

/etc/conf.d/local.start

E aggiungere la linea:

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Penso/spero che ci sia sicuramente un modo per usare quel.. "governatore" ( lol ) in altro modo

 

Non vedo in che altro modo quel governor non e' uno disponibile nel kernel. Magari c'e' una patch

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Penso/spero che ci sia sicuramente un modo per usare quel.. "governatore" ( lol ) in altro modo 
> 
> Non vedo in che altro modo quel governor non e' uno disponibile nel kernel. Magari c'e' una patch

 

```
darkstar linux # grep ONDEMAND .config

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

```

Come no?!    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## inspiron

io ho:

```

ONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#
```

ho visto che compilando il kernel posso mettere di desult o USERSPACE o PERFORMANCE...

ma non ONDEMAND...

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> io ho:
> 
> ```
> 
> ONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y
> ...

 

Si' infatti... il supporto c'e' ma non so perche' non si possa settare nel kernel di usare quel governor.... per ora si puo' fare come ti ha detto fedeli

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Si' infatti... il supporto c'e' ma non so perche' non si possa settare nel kernel di usare quel governor.... per ora si puo' fare come ti ha detto fedeli

 

Non avevo visto che nella configurazione c'era

----------

## inspiron

ok..

ho rsolto...

graqzie a tutti

----------

## [hammerfall]

lo stesso lavoro viene fatto egregiamente da powernowd utilizzando il governor userspace.

nota: a dispetto del nome va anche con le cpu non amd

----------

## lavish

Io cmq uso cpudynd che fa lo switch fra powersave e performance... inoltre mi mette a nanna i dischi.. pero' non passa per tutte le freq tipo: 800 1800 e 2000 ma salta subito da 800 a 2000 e viceversa... forse proprio perche' utilizza due governors diversi...

Sto dicendo idiozie?

----------

## silian87

Io uso speedfreq. Mi dicevano che non si puo' passare tra le frequenze di mezzo, ma solo tra quelle estreme. Non so se sia effettivmanente vero...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chi a voglia di fare delle prove per evitare il dubbio?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io uso speedfreq. Mi dicevano che non si puo' passare tra le frequenze di mezzo, ma solo tra quelle estreme. Non so se sia effettivmanente vero...

 

non e' vero perche' con speedfreq (o con powernowd ora non mi ricordo) ci passavo tranquillamente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> non e' vero perche' con speedfreq (o con powernowd ora non mi ricordo) ci passavo tranquillamente

 

Comunque penso che sil il driver che deve permettere queste cose.

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque penso che sil il driver che deve permettere queste cose.

 

Si' infatti penso usasse userspace... bho adesso mi informo

----------

## silian87

Bello! Non sapevo che si potesse fare lo scaling dinamico... mi informero' anche io.

----------

## Taglia

Io uso speedfreqd e mi trovo benissimo. Lo lancio allo startup

```

speedfreq -m

```

in una shell per monitorare quello che fa

poi 

```

speedfreq -p policy

```

Per settare una policy di default (se lo mettete nello startup) si modifica il file /etc/conf.d/speedfreq

Eventualmente si può usare lo script fornito con il pacchetto (battery.sh) che vi mostra come rendere dinamiche le policies a seconda che ci sia la batteria nel portatile o meno ... o lo modificate per esigenze vostre![/code]

----------

## lavish

Rimane il fatto che cpudynd ha il vantaggio di "spegnere" gli hd...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Rimane il fatto che cpudynd ha il vantaggio di "spegnere" gli hd...

 

A quello ci pensa lo sleep del powerbook... mno dell'un percento all'ora di batteria   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

ho notato che con la politica on demand la cpu arrivare a lavorare anche a 382 mhz...

Questo xo mi sembra improbabile visto che per andare a quella frequenza il moltiplicatore dovrebbe andare a meno di 1X....

come e possibilke?

----------

## inspiron

up

----------

## power83

io uso cpufreqd e va bene

io mio pentium4 Northwood 2.00 GHz e' in grado di andare a 250 MHz anche!

Bel vantaggio sul portatile quando lo uso a batterie, a costo di non usare X, altrimenti...

----------

## Pat-rizio

Anche io uso speedfreq su Centrino 1.66Mhz e passo tra tutte le frequenze di mezzo. Sono le stesse tra le quali la CPU passa automaticamente con la policy dynamic:

600, 800, 100, 1200, 1400, 1600 Mhz

No ho mai avuto crash nè è mai apparsa alcuna fumatina bianca dal processore quindi direi ke si può fare...   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora nel menuconfig c'e' anche   <M>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor da scegliere kernel 2.6.9-r8 3 r9

----------

## zilog80

ho fatto emerge di speedfreq ma ho  sempre questo errore

 *  Can't find service 'logger' needed by 'speedfreq';  continuing...

logger di quale servizio fa parte??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai messo un system logger? Posta un 

```
# rc-status
```

----------

## emix

Riesumo questo topic per segnalare chpower, un tool (scritto in bash) per la gestione del risparmio energetico basato sui profili.

L'autore non garantisce il funzionamento su tutti i portatili, però è disposto a migliorare il tool raccogliendo le vostre esperienze.

----------

## gutter

Io ho fatto qualche script vhe utilizzando acpi4asus insieme a speedfreq permette di usare il tasto di questi portatili (Asus) per la gestione della frequenza.

Se a qualcuno può interessare mi faccia sapere che lo metto online  :Wink: .

----------

## Pat-rizio

A me può interessare!   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Pat-rizio wrote:*   

> A me può interessare!  

 

Dammi qualche giorno che sistemo tutto e lo metto online  :Wink: 

----------

## Pat-rizio

ok perfetto! grazie!

----------

